# Turkey Marsala



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Sep 3, 2014)

Turkey Marsala



Turkey Breast that I cut up into cutlets (it's cheaper this way)
a dusting of Flour and a little S&P
a quick sauté in some Olive Oil until just done
transfer to a dish, set aside
add more Olive Oil if need be
brown some Crimini Mushrooms (we like alot)
along with some minced Garlic and Shallots
a decent sized glug of Dry Marsala Wine (_please_, not cooking wine)
scarpe up any nice brown bits in the pan
reduce
some Chicken Stock/Broth (`round about 1/2 cup for two servings, I like to have lots of 'gravy' for the Pasta too) 
a goodly sized pat of Butter swirled in 
(don't stir, this helps to thicken the sauce)
add back in the Turkey and any collected juices
let bubble for a bit 
(taste at this point, do you like it? add more Wine or Broth, Salt, Pepper)
plate with Pasta of your choice (I used Barilla Whole Wheat Spaghetti)
_EAT! _

 Recipes are just someone else's idea, take it and make it your own


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 3, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 4, 2014)

Nice, K-girl!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Sep 4, 2014)

Mahalo, thanks Fiona and DL

Turkey isn't just for holidays

We eat Turkey in some form at least once, 
if not twice in a week

I like to brine a full breast,
roast it off
and then divvy it up in portion sizes for the deep freeze
it's great in anything


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 4, 2014)

I've made veal and chicken marsalas but never turkey.  I have some frozen turkey breasts in the freezer from last November.  I should break one out for a marsala.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Sep 4, 2014)

Andy M. said:


> I've made veal and chicken marsalas but never turkey.  I have some frozen turkey breasts in the freezer from last November.  I should break one out for a marsala.





yes, yes Andy, do try it, 
and please let me know what your household thinks of it


----------



## ChefAlexCardinale (Sep 4, 2015)

Oh MAN!
As an Italian, I grew up loving Marsala- especially chicken and veal! But I've never had a turkey marsala. I am going to give this one a try!


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 4, 2015)

I have made cutlets from pork tenderloin for other dishes.  I think it would work for a Marsala as well.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Sep 4, 2015)

Let me know when you guys try the turkey, I make this dish often with whole wheat pasta.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 4, 2015)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Let me know when you guys try the turkey, I make this dish often with whole wheat pasta.



When I first got divorced and started learning to cook, this was a dish I made for my daughters when they came to visit.  I made it with whole chicken breasts and added cream to the sauce.  It turned out to be a favorite for them so now I cannot change the recipe when I make it for their consumption.


----------



## dcSaute (Sep 4, 2015)

the marsala is in the cupboard, the turkey is in the fridge, and I have a plan.....

...Barilla
I knew there was I reason you good cook (g)


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Sep 4, 2015)

dcSaute said:


> the marsala is in the cupboard, the turkey is in the fridge, and I have a plan.....
> 
> ...Barilla
> *I knew there was I reason you good cook* (g)



Who? Me?


----------



## dcSaute (Sep 7, 2015)

made this last night - turned out most excellent!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Sep 7, 2015)

dc, that looks great!  are those lima beans on the plate? who this a solo supper or did you have company at your table?


----------



## dcSaute (Sep 7, 2015)

dems' be limas.  we're fond of limas.....

the other plate didn't photo so well.... or so I thought...


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 7, 2015)

They both look good to me.


----------



## dcSaute (Sep 7, 2015)

I think I got a bit carried away with the chicken stock reduction - failing to observe the "lotsa' gravy/sauce with the pasta" caution/advice provided....  would have been happier with a bit more liquid.

the rotini - Barilla - was a good choice, imho.  I ingested a lot of that in s. Germany/Switzerland - I was surprised to learn Barilla manufactures in USA.  In this house, if I didn't make the pasta, the B-pipples did.  and, being a bit lazy, I've got a whole shelf full of most of their shapes..... just in case.

a dry marsala is not easy to come by in my area of Penna.  we have state controlled stores - those people got no sense of wines.....


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Sep 7, 2015)

I do the opposite thing dc, since I rarely measure (other than when I bake) sometimes we have an over abundance of sauce/gravy, but I simply put it away for lunch the next day.  It's also good for bread dunking too ... 

"_*a dry marsala is not easy to come by in my area of Penna. we have state controlled stores - those people got no sense of wines.....*_"

 I hear ya dc, DH is from PA. When we visit,  I always come prepared with my "three buck chuck"


----------



## Cheryl J (Sep 7, 2015)

Sounds good kgirl, thanks for sharing. Nice recipe to have for the T day holiday season! 

dc, nice pic - that looks really good.


----------

